# From Brazil to Madrid: With EEA ID , but Brazilian passport



## ThePhoenix (Oct 5, 2013)

Got the title ?

Me: Brazilian, Brazilian passport, Brazilian id - Very Brazilian 
Wife: Brazilian and Hungarian, Hungarian Id, Brazilian Passport
My son: Same as my wife.


Cant find in google this scenario. She is an EEA, so she have right. I've the right too because we are married and we have a 6 years old kid.

We are going to live in some country in Europe (not defined yet, but the air ticket is Madrid).

I can wonder the border office: What is the purpose ? 
We will say: To live

Ok...We have right to live, but we don't have the red passport. Any issue ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ThePhoenix said:


> Got the title ?
> 
> Me: Brazilian, Brazilian passport, Brazilian id - Very Brazilian
> Wife: Brazilian and Hungarian, Hungarian Id, Brazilian Passport
> ...


Employment?? Finances?

Jo xxx


----------



## ThePhoenix (Oct 5, 2013)

jojo said:


> Employment?? Finances?
> 
> Jo xxx


Hamm..with all respect...but I don't think this questions fit good to the scenario.

In theory...if we don't have work and money...we have the right anyway. Hungarian Citizens and I am the husband and the father.If we will die hungry later...Well..that's a second step 

Btw...we have some load of money and a plenty of interviews scheduled already.We don't intend to live in Spain, but our flight goes to Madrid first...so, the border is there.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Oct 5, 2013)

My point is: None of passports belongs to an EEA country.That's my real concern.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2014)

ThePhoenix said:


> My point is: None of passports belongs to an EEA country.That's my real concern.


 Then at very least your wife needs to get her Hungarian passport. Hungarian ID is not going to gain her entry without a visa. 

After the passport you should look at what requirements spain and any other countries you intend to visit or live have. Many still require you to apply upfront for an entry permit as family members of an EU Citizen


----------



## ThePhoenix (Oct 5, 2013)

_shel said:


> Then at very least your wife needs to get her Hungarian passport. Hungarian ID is not going to gain her entry without a visa.
> 
> After the passport you should look at what requirements spain and any other countries you intend to visit or live have. Many still require you to apply upfront for an entry permit as family members of an EU Citizen


Brazilians don't need a visa to get inside Spain and several others EU places.

But I think I got your point: Just show the brazilians passport and don't mention the Hungarian ID's, correct ? Like any regular tourist.

We will request the Passport directly in Budapest because the process take much less longer.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Oct 5, 2013)

Found this...Well, basically , in my vision, a citizenship is much more heavy then any kind of Visa.
So, show the brazilian passport and the ID Card sounds enough.I just wish some kind of official source to confirm it.

That's the theory I need to confirm because make some sense.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2014)

ThePhoenix said:


> Brazilians don't need a visa to get inside Spain and several others EU places.
> 
> But I think I got your point: Just show the brazilians passport and don't mention the Hungarian ID's, correct ? Like any regular tourist.
> 
> We will request the Passport directly in Budapest because the process take much less longer.


 That is not what I said. To enter a country pretending to be a tourist and being giving leave to enter as such with the intent on staying is going to find you in a whole load of trouble.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

ThePhoenix said:


> Brazilians don't need a visa to get inside Spain and several others EU places.
> 
> But I think I got your point: Just show the brazilians passport and don't mention the Hungarian ID's, correct ? Like any regular tourist.
> 
> We will request the Passport directly in Budapest because the process take much less longer.


NO, a Brazilian passport and Hungarian ID is not enough to go live in an EU country, as others have already said.

I'm not sure any of us actually understand what you are asking. In one post you say you are going to live in Soain, and in another you say you're not.

Anyway, there is a big difference between entering a country for a holiday - you may well be able to do that, with your Brazilian passport - and entering to live and work. Your wife does not have the right to live in an EU country until she has her Hungarian passport. Even after she has the passport, she may be required to meet certain requirements to live in a EU country.

For example, to live in Spain she would need proof that she either has a job or has a certain amount of income (around 600euros/ month/ person) going into a Spanish bank acount and, possibly 6000 euros/person in savings, plus proof of healthcare. 

After she has satisfied these requirements, she could apply for you to become resident as her dependant. This will not be easy, it will require a great deal of paperwork, etc.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't know how/if a Hungarian passport counts as an EU passport & I don't have time to check...

HOWEVER........... IF it counts as an EU passport therefore giving the holder freedom of movement within the EU, it DOESN'T give the holder the right to residence in any EU country

ALL EU citizens wishing to reside in Spain have to prove to the govt that they have income/funds with which to support themselves & also full healthcare provision


without both, you would have no 'right to reside' ............... & would be unable to register as resident


----------



## ThePhoenix (Oct 5, 2013)

brocher said:


> NO, a Brazilian passport and Hungarian ID is not enough to go live in an EU country, as others have already said.
> 
> I'm not sure any of us actually understand what you are asking. In one post you say you are going to live in Soain, and in another you say you're not.
> 
> ...


Of course my intention is clarification...but if you are a citizen of a country...You cannot live in the country ? 

That's much's true that our intention is to go to Budapest and request the passports.We will not do it in Brazil just because it's take so much longer to issue a Hungarian passport.But I don't wanna believe that you can't live in a country where you are a citizen.What about right of citizenship ?

I could be wrong, but sounds like your basis is that kind of Husband visa - It's when your wife is already in EU and you as EEA need to support.At least for UK the things works in a very similar way.

The EEA national does not need to be present when you make your application. However, the EEA national must be travelling to the UK with you, or must already be in the UK. If they are not, you must apply for a visa instead of an EEA family permit.
source: UK Border Agency | How to apply for an EEA family permit

Now, the husband/wife visa...
How much income do I need to have?
You must have an income of at least £18,600.

If you are sponsoring a child as well as a partner you will need an income of at least £22,400.
For each additional child being sponsored you will need an additional income of £2,400. For example, if you are you are bringing 2 children with you to the United Kingdom, you must have and income of £22,400 and £2,400 for the additional child, so a total of £24,800.
You will be required to provide documents to show that you can meet the financial requirement. The way you meet the requirement will be different, depending on whether you are applying from inside or outside the UK.
source: UK Border Agency | Financial requirement

I really understand that's europe, is not uniform, but usually these things used to be.
If possible, If someone can send me oficial sources..will be very welcomed.

Worst scenario: Get inside as tourist and request a passport in Budapest.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ThePhoenix said:


> Of course my intention is clarification...but if you are a citizen of a country...You cannot live in the country ?
> 
> That's much's true that our intention is to go to Budapest and request the passports.We will not do it in Brazil just because it's take so much longer to issue a Hungarian passport.But I don't wanna believe that you can't live in a country where you are a citizen.What about right of citizenship ?
> 
> ...


the links are for the UK

they have NOTHING to do with Spain...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ThePhoenix said:


> Of course my intention is clarification...but if you are a citizen of a country...You cannot live in the country ?
> 
> That's much's true that our intention is to go to Budapest and request the passports.We will not do it in Brazil just because it's take so much longer to issue a Hungarian passport.But I don't wanna believe that you can't live in a country where you are a citizen.What about right of citizenship ?
> 
> ...



You've been on several different countries on our forums asking differing questions. What are you trying to achieve ultimately???

Jo xxx


----------



## ThePhoenix (Oct 5, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I don't know how/if a Hungarian passport counts as an EU passport & I don't have time to check...
> 
> HOWEVER........... IF it counts as an EU passport therefore giving the holder freedom of movement within the EU, it DOESN'T give the holder the right to residence in any EU country
> 
> ...


I don't have intention to live in Spain.But the plane lands there first...So, the border I will face will be in Madrid.Not my fault, but I need to know how to handle this.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2014)

Of course she can live in the country she holds citizenship of. Neither she or you hold citizenship of Spain or any other European country other than Hungary. 

You have linked to the UKBA. You do realise that is the United Kingdom not Spain and that Europe is not one country it is a continent made of separate countries with their own policies on how they enforce EU law? 

Nobody here is going to advise you to break immigration Law and you have quite obviously made up your mind what you are going to do so there is no point you asking further questions.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Oct 5, 2013)

jojo said:


> You've been on several different countries on our forums asking differing questions. What are you trying to achieve ultimately???
> 
> Jo xxx


Really ? I change my mind all the time.I just need raw information.I don't wanna followers because I don't wanna get into details of my goals and don't wanna share my life with anybody else, clear now ?

Feel free to pretend I am somebody else, because the question is still valid and can help others persons with similar doubts.In other words: Take care of your life.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ThePhoenix said:


> Really ? I change my mind all the time.I just need raw information.I don't wanna followers because I don't wanna get into details of my goals and don't wanna share my life with anybody else, clear now ?
> 
> Feel free to pretend I am somebody else, because the question is still valid and can help others persons with similar doubts.In other words: Take care of your life.



It simply helps if we know 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ThePhoenix said:


> Really ? I change my mind all the time.I just need raw information.I don't wanna followers because I don't wanna get into details of my goals and don't wanna share my life with anybody else, clear now ?
> 
> Feel free to pretend I am somebody else, because the question is still valid and can help others persons with similar doubts.In other words: Take care of your life.


in all honesty, if we don't know the full facts we can't advise/suggest what you should/can do







that's about it really........


----------



## ThePhoenix (Oct 5, 2013)

_shel said:


> Of course she can live in the country she holds citizenship of. Neither she or you hold citizenship of Spain or any other European country other than Hungary.
> 
> You have linked to the UKBA. You do realise that is the United Kingdom not Spain and that Europe is not one country it is a continent made of separate countries with their own policies on how they enforce EU law?
> 
> Nobody here is going to advise you to break immigration Law and you have quite obviously made up your mind what you are going to do so there is no point you asking further questions.


as I told you...Europe is not uniform, but the border affairs used to be similar.Sorry if I dod't expressed this well.

Ok, considering your mind and all the others , I got the point...

1) Citizenship does not give you a right to live in a place - Good
2) Citizenship give you a right to live in the country that's issued your citizenship - Got it.
*
I got it.Let me put the thread in rails: We are going from Brazil to Budapest because we have the right to live there because my wife and son are Hungarians.However, she and him just have id cards from Hungary and Brazilian passports - Double citizenship.
And the plane will land in Madrid - So, we will get inside EU trough Spain and then go to Budapest.When we arrive in Budapest there is no longer border officers anymore because it's considered domestic flight.My concern is: how to handle the Spain border ?*

Let's start over in a different vision.Ty for your clarification, now I can create a better question.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ThePhoenix said:


> as I told you...Europe is not uniform, but the border affairs used to be similar.Sorry if I dod't expressed this well.
> 
> Ok, considering your mind and all the others , I got the point...
> 
> ...



What passport does your wife and son carry at the moment to enable them to travel? Cos cant they get Hungarian passports from the local Hungarian embassy?

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> What passport does your wife and son carry at the moment to enable them to travel? Cos cant they get Hungarian passports from the local Hungarian embassy?
> 
> Jo xxx


well..............a Spanish ID card enables travel within Europe - no idea if a Hungarian one works the same

IF it does - then the OP's wife & child should be fine for travel within Europe & 'right of abode' if the required circumstances are met - the OP as a non-EU citizen would have to exercise treaty rights as spouse


really & truly, if the OP & family want to settle in the UK, then they need to talk to the UK Consulate in the home country for clarification - they will ultimately be the ones issuing the visa (or not)


----------



## ThePhoenix (Oct 5, 2013)

jojo said:


> What passport does your wife and son carry at the moment to enable them to travel? Cos cant they get Hungarian passports from the local Hungarian embassy?
> 
> Jo xxx


Brazilian passports, Hungarians IDs.As I said...Take so much longer to issue an Hungarian Passport from here...however if you go to Budapest and request there, this is super fast.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Oct 5, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> well..............a Spanish ID card enables travel within Europe - no idea if a Hungarian one works the same


Of course it's works...Hungarian ID had the same weight.

Schengen Area - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ThePhoenix said:


> Of course it's works...Hungarian ID had the same weight.
> 
> Schengen Area - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


And then what? I think thats the bit I dont understand

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2014)

ThePhoenix said:


> Of course it's works...Hungarian ID had the same weight.
> 
> Schengen Area - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 I really wouldn't base your legal research and move across the world on wikipedia. 

You need to be looking on the Governments Immigration sites whose borders you intend on crossing and the EU site.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Oct 5, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> well..............a Spanish ID card enables travel within Europe - no idea if a Hungarian one works the same
> 
> IF it does - then the OP's wife & child should be fine for travel within Europe & 'right of abode' if the required circumstances are met - the OP as a non-EU citizen would have to exercise treaty rights as spouse
> 
> ...





_shel said:


> I really wouldn't base your legal research and move across the world on wikipedia.


K, EUROPA - European Countries - Hungary


----------

